# Budget Fishing Kayak Build Up -- Ascend A10 Base Model.



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey hey again everyone, I’m back for round two of my budget building madness.  This time with a spin… I started with a kayak  . I’ve been shopping around for a fishing kayak for some  time and I finally pulled the trigger on a kayak that I thought would be absolutely perfect to add accessories without breaking the bank. I wasn’t really in the market for a sit-on type kayak even though cheaper because of pervious experience I had renting one earlier this year. It wasn’t all what it was cut out to be sitting on top instead of inside. With hours of searching the internet for the “One” I had trouble finding a kayak that fit what I was looking for.  Room, Function, Price, Size, Storage, and Upgradeability where pretty much all I thought about when on my search.  If I found a kayak that was priced decent  (<$175) it would really lack everything else I wanted, and if the kayak was priced over $450 I could probably buy a cheap one and build it the way I wanted to for less anyways. I came across a kayak on the Basspro website that looked interesting but was priced on the higher middle side of where I wanted to spend ($299.99.). The kayak was an Ascend A10 base model in red. So with all the deals happening with black Friday me and the girlfriend took a trip to see it in person.  BassPro had a small and absolutely expensive selection of kayaks and accessories, and to my amazement the kayak I wanted wasn’t on sale in red, but it was on sale in yellow for $250 + Tax. I said hell with it, im not paying $50 more for a color. On a side note – They did have an already ridged Ascend FS10 kayak for sale but again it was $449.99-$499.99 + Tax Depending on color. When I looked at both kayaks I thought why would anyone spend $250 more on extras (2 bugie cords, 2 rod holders, and 2 cleats) when they could spend $65-$75 for if they did it themselves on the base model. All said and done I walked out with the Ascend A10 Base model kayak for $252.14 after tax saving $13.87 with the use of an old gift card… And I scored almost 500 reward points on my basspro card. 

After I went to Basspro I took a side trip to WestMarine with a $10 gift certificate I got for spending $250 earlier on my Gold rewards card. Why I shop at either of these places amazes me. If the item I am purchasing isn’t legitimately on sale there is no way in hell they are going to scam me with the mark up on the prices.  Back on track – I started to price things out earily that week on the internet and noticed that one thing and one thing only for the entire build I could get for cheap was at WestMarine, a Scotty Front Rod Tender and hardware. With the certificate I walked out only spending $21.25.

I got home and mounted the rod tender and it definitely put some satisfaction on my face.

Here is the pictures of my build so far: 














































I do wanna give it up to Iboats.com for absolutely amazing prices on all the extra goodies I plan on purchasing in the next 20 minutes and posting soon after. For the price of a flush mount rod holder at BassPro was $7.99 + Tax, at WestMarine was $7.99 + Tax, and at Iboats.com was $4.99 + Tax. I am the biggest cheapskate ever haha. Just want to emphasize if you want to save money Iboats.com is definitely a winner in my book of saving money  .

My ultimate goal is to really get some good ideas searching around the internet on some extras I can either purchase or make and keep the entire budget under $350.00 including everything hopefully. I’ll definitely keep this thread alive longer than my previous flats boat thread. Hope I can keep everyone entertained and subscribed to my thread. 

Thanks everyone,
-Nutkins.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Quick use of some house hold items and Ta-Da! A new leash is born. 

Used 3 zip-ties, a car charger, and a velcrow strap that has never been used that came attached to my computer cord.

Now I know why they invented sewing machines. Besides not having one of those or any needle and thread I used my pops old green beret paramedic suture kit. Yeah, I know what your thinking it pretty hardcore 

Here is the pretty much final product. All I need to do is figure out how im going to mount it to the boat with the other end:




























Again, I'm happy as a clam and I just saved $18.00 + Tax.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Yellow gives you the most visibility to boaters. Add an anchor trolly, 2 flush rod holders behind the seat, and a 1.5 lb folding anchor(little or no current). Buy the lightest paddle you can afford. Walmart sells well sealed storage boxes(wallet,phone) in the camping section for 8 bucks. Wear your PFD!!! Pare down your tackle. Don't take it all. You can do a lot with a few plugs and some soft plastics. It seems people either love or they absolutely hate kayaks. Live in the middle. There is enough water for both.
I use my kayak way more than my boat lately.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh I'm loving every minute of my kayak . It may seem alittle surreal but heck I enjoy just sitting in it in the garage . Haha, I'm two steps ahead of you. I ordered everything from Iboats around 3PM, should all be here by Friday.

So I tally-ed everything up -- the difference between buying the base model Ascend A10 or spending the additional $250 for the Ascend FS10 kayak at bass pro instead of doing it yourself. 

Drum rolll please..... If you bought all the parts off iboats and installed them yourself you would infact have an identical kayak as the FS10 for only $28.77 extra.

$278.76 < $459.99 -- Shop around guys you may save a killing.

I splurged on the parts plus a paddle and bilge pump for an additional $47.63.

My grand total so far for everything is $357.21 (This entails the exact kayak for what you get for $450.00 minus me also purchasing the paddle and bilge). 

Also finished and mounted the paddle leash, turned out pretty fresh:


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

super cool man. please water test it ASAP and let us know how it rides. also stand up in it and see if it would be able to fly fish from it. Thanks!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

I definitely will once I get the paddle, only draw back is I am tapping my feet till Friday when the guy in brown shorts stops by. Saving is worth the wait though. I'll keep everyone posted on any other modifications before then 

-Nutkins.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Can I inquire as to why you chose a sit-in versus a sit on top? I have been looking into kayaks a lot recently, but find the SOT's a better idea, as they can't really sink, and they are easier get back into after an "incident."

Those Ascend branded boats seems like a hell of a deal though for sure.

Steve


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Honestly like everyone has said in other threads it is really personal prefrence. When I rented a SOT last month it felt way to small for me (Length and Width of the cockpit). The molded leg holds where akward to my long legs. As soon as I sat on top I didn't like the feel of the kayak, it was almost like a bobber that was low on air. It wasn't plesant paddling, having paddled canoes that pretty much glided through the water the Ocean Kayak I was on felt like a brick.

Even though not being able to sink and a air-tight hull I didn't like the idea of scuppers because I got wet as soon as I sat down (Again like a bobber) and I mean wet, I dont mind alittle water here or there but ever time I paddled it was like the scuppers would spit a good bit of water up. To combat the "incident" I did buy a handheld bilge pump. In my perfect world if I did infact flip the kayak and got back into it while it was 1/2 - 3/4 full of water I would think I could ironman it for alittle and bilge most of it out then paddle to safety where I could hopefully get the rest out. I wasn't really intending 1' 1/2'+ swells when I bought it. Just paddling local lakes, and the flats when I can.

I picked a sit-in because It felt a heck of alot more spacious, comfortable, had plenty of storage on top and underneith, and I could customize it the same as a SOT anyways. I could bash SOT kayaks all day but It may have just been my experience with that one single Ocean Kayak that spoiled it for me. Keep your eyes open for those deals, and if you have to build it yourself that's even better.

I'm 100% satisfied with the price and function of the base model Ascend Kayak, and I'm really picky when it comes to shelling out money on anything.

Haha, hope it helps on the decision. See you on the water.

-Nutkins.


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

The SOTs are far from unsinkable. They can develop leaks around the seam. An easy fix for the water up through the scuppers is to plug them. You stay dry but can pull one out if you take on water. I use Nerf Blaster balls. What OK did you take out? I have the OK Drifter. Its barge steady but you lose speed. Standing and fly fishing is no problem.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

*Ascend Kayak Build*

I can't recall which exact model it was  :

I know it was the same yellow as mine, just as plain as mine and said Ocean Kayak on the side. 

Got 4 knobs and 12' of bungee cord today. Grand total of $9.40. 

I made the mistake of drilling on pre-sunk holes and then finding out if everything fit up correctly  :'(
I had to do a little griding to the sides of the knobs in the bow for the bungee to slip into place without having to force it down  
Anywho I think everything will buff out when I get the eye mounts Friday and tie in the bungee for good. Hopefully this is the only flaw with the entire Kayak build   

Heres the pictures:




























More to come  ;D

-Nutkins.


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

Sit In boats are just as sea worthy, if not more, than a sit on top. Roto sit-ins will sometimes have a layer of foam between two layers of plastic, making them bouyant even when filled. Additionally, almost all flat water and touring kayaks have sealed bulkheads, making them impossible to sink so long as they are turned over and the hatches are properly maintained. Just as an FYI ;D


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Worried about flipping/sinking, wear ye'r skirt... 

Learn to eskimo roll, just like the whitewater boys do...


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Worried about flipping/sinking, wear ye'r skirt...
> 
> Learn to eskimo roll, just like the whitewater boys do...


Real men wear skirts!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

> > Worried about flipping/sinking, wear ye'r skirt...
> >
> > Learn to eskimo roll, just like the whitewater boys do...
> 
> ...


Knuckle heads haha thats great .


----------



## flatsneck (Sep 19, 2010)

Howdy! as an avid kayaker and fisherman, I have the same kayak you have, and I can tell you I have fished it everywhere, and it is absolutely fantastic! I have the rod holders in the back already mounted, and same rod holder in the front, I have caught monster tarpon in the keys, to trout in Arizona streams with mine and can honestly say Ive never flipped mine on accident, only twice while just testing to see the limits of how far it would go before the point of no return. I can post pics of a great inexpensive paddle holder rig I have on mine if you wish, all it takes is 3 little "j" hooks,and about 10 inches of elastic cord, the boat already has a molded place to rest the paddle. youre really gonna enjoy the kayak!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

My Oh My!! I have got some big plans now hahaha. Eariler today me and my Dad where standing in the garage admiring the Kayak and he said something about A10 warthogs. I turned to him and said isn't that an airplane? He laughed yeah and mentioned the teeth on the front of the planes. I remember seeing one at an air show when I was younger and laughed that would be pretty cool. So I got the idea of some graphics from google images and I think I may add them on the front.

Here is the fun part:










I had these LED blinker lights I bought for the streetbike eariler this year that didn't fit so I'm going to use them as the eyes over the vinyl graphics:





















I also did splurge again today while I was picking up the bungee cord and found this 12" LED strip of lights for a bargan price. I think im going to pick up a second strip for the other side of the stern. They have 3M adhesive backing so im going to stick them both on the tail and see if they hold up to my monster wake. Boy are they bright too --




















There goes my budget build  :


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

> youre really gonna enjoy the kayak!


Thanks a bunch 

This thing is slowly taking over my life :


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Dang I guess that stinks. All the pictures from the first page of this thread are all bunked.... Thanks Photobucket...

Here they are again.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)




----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Alright, Back on track. Photobuck is giving my thread heck...

Good to go.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

I'm not saying I think the SOT's are more stable or more sea worthy, in fact, from what I've read, the sit ins are more stable. However, during my research in kayaks, I stumbled upon those Native Ultimates, the ones with the trick dihedral hulls. Amazingly stable, lots of storage, but if you fill it with water from swamping it, it barely floats. Making it near impossible to recover if you are in deep water without another boat. 

So while you are much less likely to run into a situation like that with a sit in, if you do, and you don't have the added flotation, and are in water that is too deep to stand in, you have a tough swim/pull back to shallow water. I don't think that would deter most people, since I for one fish mostly water that is less than a few feet deep, so recovery would just be muddy and inconvenient.

With that said, I can't wait to see how this A10 comes out. Gives me ideas for when I get one of my own to tear into. 

Steve


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

> I for one fish mostly water that is less than a few feet deep, so recovery would just be muddy and inconvenient.


Haha, I hear that. 

Thanks for tuning in, its pretty cool knowing you've got an audience.

Two more days though.... I'm getting bored waiting :-/

I can wait


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Its beginning to look a lot like christmas, Haha guess who showed up?





































Its all here!... except the cup holders.

Going to the hardward store shortly, Going to mount everything up snug and hopefully going to take her for a test drive today Woohoooo! Finally this day has arrived. How sweet it is!


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

So last night I started working on the Kayak and mounted all the Pad eye mounts. Everything fit perfectly as clockwork. I was right on the money with the bungee cord purchase. I got 13' and used everything but 4" of it:


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Had to used the roto-zip on the kayak -- My geometry teacher would be proud. Again, everything aligned perfectly. Check it out:





































Have to say I slept pretty nicely with paddling dreams in my head.


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

Today I received my recessed cup holders after work. Whipped out the roto-zip again and drilled some holes:





































I dont want to admit im comming to an end of the build, hopefully I can think of something else to install or build. Any ideas?

Thanks for wacthing 

-Nutkins.


----------



## SClay115 (May 18, 2009)

Looks like it's going to be a lot of fun. The formed in recesses in the hull, the ones you put the black cup holders into, were they meant to be cup holders in the first place? And you just wanted them deeper?


----------



## Amsoil_Man (Feb 2, 2010)

> The formed in recesses in the hull, the ones you put the black cup holders into, were they meant to be cup holders in the first place? And you just wanted them deeper?


Yeah, orginally I thought if I put a can inside it would be way to loose so I decided on the slimmer versions. I wasn't thinking about it but if I just put a coozie on my can it would fit in the original hole. I have both to choose from now.

Thanks for the comments.

-Nutkins.


----------



## Recidivists (May 9, 2011)

Did you ever put the graphics on the front?


----------

